# Jewels for face and body?



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

Where can I buy acrylic sealer and face/body jewels other than mac pro stores in England?


----------



## madame_morbid (Apr 23, 2008)

Both Screenface and Charles Fox sell the jewels in various colours and sizes, but to be honest the craft type ones you can get from any art shop are equally as good, and usually hell of a lot cheaper.  I'm not sure what you mean by acrylic sealer, but you can buy spirit gum to attach them with at any fancy dress shop, or alternatively I use Duo lash adhesive. It's more than sticky enough


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

Cool. Acrlic sealer is for covering and painting over. Don't know if you have ever seen Kevyn Aucoins Making Faces book? Instead of for example having to shave off your eybrow or cover it with to achieve a 1920s look you can just apply acrylic sealent over the hairs, let it dry and apply foundation on top of it and it looks natural...?


----------



## madame_morbid (Apr 23, 2008)

Ah, yes I know what you mean now.  I've used it many times but never heard of it referred to as Acrylic Sealer.  Screenface and Charles Fox definitely sell it, under the name Kryolan Flexible Sealer. HTH


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

Any other UK based shops (art shops or craft shops or online stores) that sell gwen stefani worthy face jewels? Thanks X


----------

